# I think we are getting close



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Our 13 yo Aussie has been having trouble standing. It has been getting progressively worse over the past 6 months. Today I got home and tried to help him up. In the past when I have lifted his rear end he was then able to stand on his own. Today he kept falling down. I tried several times and then left him to relax a little. When I came back I was able to get him up and he could just barely stand and walk. He went out and walked ( wobbly hind quarters) around the yard. He was actually able to poop but I am not sure he peed. 

I am so sad. He is a big Aussie so he is difficult to manage if he cannot stand on his own. I realize it is getting near the end. This is definitely the worst part of having a dog. Maybe he will come back for a little bit, but I recognize that the end is near.

So sad...
Robin


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: It's always heartbreaking to see them struggle with age


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry you have to go through all that


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thank you for your support. Right now he is doing that old dog thing where he shows improvement as if to say "me, too sick to go on? No, no, you are confused." Poor guy. He is really struggling but fortunately he does not appear to be in a lot of pain. I really hate this stage. It can be such a roller coaster ride. It would be nice if it were the down hill "fun" part but I know he is struggling struggling to get up that hill.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sorry yep, I know those good days/bad days, just taking it day by day..I lost both my senior aussies , one in Jan the other in May killed me(( It is the worst part of having a dog but I wouldn't change all those years for anything..hang in there, and hugs to your fuzzy guy.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I understand your pain, Shasta has some of the same struggles but luckily rebounds after a bad day or two. Maybe the colder weather has been rough on him? I hope that you guys have a lot of good time left to spend with each other.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

It is sad to see them struggle. Peace and hugs to you and your boy.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

My K-9s / kitty cats are family members...I feel your pain.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your kind thoughts. He has been doing a little better the past few days. With my help he is able to get around and more importantly he seems happy or content. I guess i overreacted. It was just so painful to look at the confused look on his face when he could not stand and to watch him keep falling down after I lifted him. 

I know that many of you have been through this before, as have I, and it means so much to have your support.

Thank you.


----------

